# wild pigs



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I have hives in areas that are frequented by feral hogs. I haven't had a problem yet and haven't heard of others having issues.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Bee hives don't interest wild hogs at all.....thankfully.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

It's surprising if you think about all the other things that wild hogs will try to eat.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

The only problem I've seen is the hogs destroyed the ground around the hives. I'm talking about 1-2.5 deep ruts all over a whole yard of about 25 pallets. Didn't bother the equipment but made getting to donkey to load the bees a pain.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Got a nuc yard where domestic pigs pushed them over I put a low (knee height) electric fence around them end of problem.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I can't remember where hogs lie on the 'how much you need to shock for a certain animal' scale but my fence energizer rated for bears will light up a hog. They have a thicker hide than I expected. Thank goodness we don't have that problem here.


----------



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

They wont mess with a hive (not enough fur for protection), but they will root up the ground around the hives especially if there are a lot of dead bees on the ground. They love rotting animal protein.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had hog problems, once they figure out they can eat the contents you'll wish you only had a bear attacking.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I used to raise pigs. I hit the boar hog with an electric cattle prod and all it did was make him mad.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

I always assumed they root around the hives for hive beetle larva. That would be a plus


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Wild Pigs are good for keeping the bears away.
At least in the King City, CA area which is over run with pigs.


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

We frequently have wild hogs root up to our hives and even sometimes they might bump a hive while digging around but only one time in all our years did they actually get a few weak nucs that had pollen patty, and it was only a few. I wouldn't go through the hassle of trying to fence a yard just for hogs.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

It seems like the hogs here will bother a hive once, and then learn their lesson and not try it again. I've never had a hog issue with palletized hives but a hog did overturn a mating nuc once, never to return.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Pigs like my pollen sub.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

When I lived in FL I would bowhunt wild hogs. The best ones were what we called smogs, small hogs. But, they sure can turn the ground over. There is never any doubt when they are in the area.

Tom


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

I have about an acre under electric fence in SW Florida. The bears have wiped me out twice when the fence went down. The second time was my fault,
The wild hogs have learned to walk around the fence. I was in the yard about a week ago and watched three adults and two young ones make a detour around the fence.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Well here you have it. Millions of pigs running amok in the US.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-29747529


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's my pig fence it keeps 2 pet pigs out. When I first put the bees there one of the pigs came over and while I watched went from hive to hive tipping them over for fun. So the fence is set just below knee height and the pigs won't go near it.


----------

